# A Vortex Christmas



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Christmas was good this year! I got the new Vortex Razor 27-60x85 and the Summit Carbon Tripod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You also got a banana holder!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Tripod is sweet, isn't it? I got one to use with my 20-60x80 Viper HD. Big, heavy scope and the tripod handles it just fine.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

And a pie and some kind of green lube


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You also got a banana holder!


And what looks like a 'Bose' sound system !

Good haul on the scope !!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, all I got was a small pair of vortex binos......:mrgreen:


----------

